# There's a habit forming here - another GT3



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Picked this up a couple of weeks ago. First trackday on Friday so I'll know more then!

The GTR is Guy's.










































More here:
As I am hugged by a GT3 carbon bucket, I relax in relief | BLOWDOG.COM


----------



## Jay_GTR (Apr 22, 2009)

what an earth do you guys do for a living lol, such an awesome car!!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Nice, I really like the wheels


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Jay_GTR said:


> what an earth do you guys do for a living lol, such an awesome car!!


It's all the banner ad clicks I get from here.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

My dream car  I'd personally prefer the Black/Orange version, but wouldn't say no to this colour scheme to be honest, it's just a stunning car full stop


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

is the Porsche parked behind that Green Beetle or something?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Definitely on my list of I want to own one day...I'm an orange girl mind, but green is alright.:chuckle:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> is the Porsche parked behind that Green Beetle or something?


OH YOU'RE SO BLOODY ORIGINAL.

I'm putting a picture of Bush on your homepage.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Pure porn Cem :bowdown1:


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Outstanding car! Just freaking perfect, except the missing carbon ceramic brakes.
Its by far the most entertaining car I've ever driven on the nordschleife just after the mighty 430 scuderia! Anyway, just in case you run out of excitement after a while, go for the sharkwerks 3.9 engine, and you will start to belive in god!

Congrats on the car! I seriously love that car! Best color combo as well!


----------



## CarCouture (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi, great GT3 you have there - the color is awesome.
In case you are interested in a monolythic carbon fibre airbox for the RS, I make the RSR airboxes fitted in the FIA GT2 cars. Not for public sale
Its an insane piece of kit.

Enjoy the ride :O)))
Regards


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

So what, is that one for each foot ?!?!?  


I'm glad you took my advuse of the Kermit Green though. 

Now, be a good boy and sort that bloody access job for me please??


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

The only addition in my mind to the MK I RS is the sharkwerks exhaust. They sound extraordinary! When are you taking it to the track?


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice Cem! 
I recently had fun with these twins too... (^_^)


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Weak.....GT2 is needed


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Well... Given you show me no love at all anymore, I may just turn up at the weekend and have a look... Just leave the garage open, no need to come out and chat


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice one,cool color,just needs a lot more power....:chuckle:


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> is the Porsche parked behind that Green Beetle or something?


lol, its a green speedbump :chuckle:

na on a serious note i admire GT3's they are the dogs danglies! :bowdown1:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

MacGTR said:


> The only addition in my mind to the MK I RS is the sharkwerks exhaust. They sound extraordinary! When are you taking it to the track?


I do way too many trackdays to risk damaging the warranty. Besides, there's no way on earth I'd get onto most UK trackdays with an aftermarket exhaust. The original sounds plenty perfect! YouTube - Chasing Baf at Silverstone 2




CarCouture said:


> Hi, great GT3 you have there - the color is awesome.
> In case you are interested in a monolythic carbon fibre airbox for the RS, I make the RSR airboxes fitted in the FIA GT2 cars. Not for public sale
> Its an insane piece of kit.
> 
> ...


Cool - do you actually supply Porsche direct?



EvolutionVI said:


> Nice one,cool color,just needs a lot more power....:chuckle:


The GT3 has never been about power - that's just a superficial pursuit


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

great car Cem, had a Lego car back in the 80. which had the same colours . .:chuckle:

By the way, when do you get an NSX-R ?. . . . instead of financing Porsche engineer`s resort villas on the philipines, with your purchases . . .


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm disappointed in you Chris !

I clicked on this thread expecting to chuckle at one of your funny photoshop pics...boo, you're lame


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Awesome looking cars chaps I like the Orange version better myself Cem but hey its still VERY NICE :nervous:


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Great car....prefer the green combo, gives it a little bit of a retro feel....nice


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Wow!! That is a beautiful car:smokin:


Terje.


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Nice vid cem.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Blow Dog said:


> The GT3 has never been about power - that's just a superficial pursuit


........they are their so we can have some fun....:chuckle:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Ave it!

Power means nothing here


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

that did look proper wet. good show.


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Where do you see the most significant differences between the 997 GT3 RS and the mk2 GT3 on the track?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Snetterton looked well slippy!


----------



## craftymonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

love the green it looks awsome.. like the orange too but the green just pips it for me..v cool


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

Cem about time you took me out in that and converted me i rekon.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Completely missed this post.

Lovely car, personally I would have gone for the orange though .


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Awesome car. Would love to have one of those or a corvette:smokin:


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

I like this car alot and they look great in the flesh in that colour.
I think i had the engine running and sat in it if its the one that was for sale by Lords. beautiful


----------

